# Carp ??



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Anybody catching fish ?
The water in my area has been to dirty for any sight fishing and after catching fish in Jan and Feb I'm batting O in March , April and so far in May. I stopped by a local lake yesterday that was muddy (ofcourse) but did see a lot of fish jumping in the shallows, they seem to be in prespawn mode in my area and I'm hoping for some Clear water soon.
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## dholmes (Jun 29, 2014)

I managed a nice one last week on the Chagrin while it was still pretty stained - they usually patrol the banks looking for terrestrials when the levels are up, and you don't have to be as stealthy when the water is a little stained


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I went out the one time on my new paddle board and caught one, haven't been out after them since. I typically don't fish as much for them pre-spawn and during the spawn.


----------



## Kickinbass91 (Oct 6, 2012)

Can you guys recommend a good fly for carp? Im new to fly fishing and was wanting to give carp a try


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

Kickinbass91 said:


> Can you guys recommend a good fly for carp? Im new to fly fishing and was wanting to give carp a try


This is carp candy. It's good for carp I think. Hence the name. But I wouldn't know I don't fish for carp. I dislike carp. Too ugly. Catfish too. Carp and catfish are fish I don't fish for solely because of their looks. Man's gotta have standards.  I do however know it's absolutely killer for everything else. Bass can't get enough of it. That's one of the fish i fish for. They're not ugly.


----------



## Kickinbass91 (Oct 6, 2012)

Patricio said:


> This is carp candy. It's good for carp I think. Hence the name. But I wouldn't know I don't fish for carp. I dislike carp. Too ugly. Catfish too. Carp and catfish are fish I don't fish for solely because of their looks. Man's gotta have standards. I do however know it's absolutely killer for everything else. Bass can't get enough of it. That's one of the fish i fish for. They're not ugly.


 I definitely agree with you about the looks boy are they ugly but they are a blast to catch!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Tons of spawning activity in my area but I found a few feeding fish while out saugeye fishing, caught one and lost one other fish, both took a black woolly-bugger. There were some huge fish splashing around in the shallows, I hope they stay in the creek for a while after spawning.







Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Caught several on Sat, Less spawning activity and better fishing in the S/W. 














Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I've been (im)patiently waiting on the spawn to be done here in my area to get back after them. Usually late June/early July is prime for the mud flats around me.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

There were still some fish in spawn mode in these small streams but decent numbers of fish feeding .
The fish splashing around in the shallows made stalking fish a breeze but I agree the best Fishing is just a week or two away. I wanted to catch a few on the 2 wt while the fish are in small water-- it was a fun trip !
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------

